

Complete multitasking system using coroutines (Python) - cbetz
http://www.dabeaz.com/coroutines/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Excellent presentation, clear explanation.

I've desperately missed the power of coroutines ever since leaving behind
BCPL. Until now some of the work from my Ph.D. has been somewhere between
difficult and impossible to map cleanly to another language.

